# Waxy Maize Starch or dextrose or malto pwo



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

which one do i use and how much?

ive always used malto and extrose with whey straight after my workout.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I use malto dude, from CNP Pro Fuel. Mind you i get it for like £8 a tub to cant beat it. 2 scoops dude, 50g!

Geo


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Shall I start off the WMS v Cornflour debate again


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Vitargo


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

cornflour!


----------

